# Update on Alesha



## Bluebaldybob (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all. Hope everyone is keeping well.
Just back from the hospital for Alesha's review, and I'm happy to say her HbA1c was the lowest we've had so far... 6.4% 
They were very pleased with her, and then I nearly fell off my chair when the doc said we'd like to offer you a pump (Medtronic Paradigm Veo)
We've to think about it for our next meeting, and if there is a different pump we'd like to use, to let them know and they will look into getting it for Alesha.
They also said that one of us (Mum or Dad) Will wear the pump for 2 days (Get used to the settings, what it will be like for the wee one etc) (using saline of course) Mum volunteered Dad  
Is this a good pump to be offered? What do you pump users recommend?
So much to take in, but if it makes a difference for Alesha, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2012)

Terrific news Bob - great HbA1c and fantastic about the pump! I know nothing of the relative merits I'm afraid, but I'm sure there are plenty who do!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, nice to hear about Alesha's progress 

Millie has the Medtronic Veo and although we have nothing to compare it to, it has been fine, user friendly and Medtronic have been very helpful with any queries etc. It is compatible with CGM sensors and has a remote too.

Best of luck with it all


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 8, 2012)

Fantastic news Bob, glad to hear you volunteered by default lol
Any pump is fantastic. Little ones quality of life will be enhanced 100 fold having a pump so go for it.
To start with it's a lot of hard work and sleepless nights but well worth it I can assure you.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 8, 2012)

I also have Medtronic Veo and nothing to compare to but I love it. Pretty sure it's invincible - I'm very clumsy and have caught tubing on doors & dropped pump umpteen times with zero consequence.

As said pumping is hard work, but SO worth it. Much easier to fine-tune BG & life is much more flexible.

Congrats on the brilliant A1c - I can't remember ever getting less than 7% in nearly 20 years so that is quite an achievement!


----------



## jonburmingham (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Bob
That is great news. Fayth has been diagnosed since Dec 2011 and still hasn't had a result below 7.8% so well done there 

We have been offered the Accu-Chek Combo pump (it's the only one our hospital does) but seems very good. 

We have the remote handset for the pump now to get used to and in a few weeks will have the pump training. 

Our biggest hurdle is getting Fayth over the fear of the cannula but this will come in time.

Everyone agrees that the quality of life for the little one improves greatly although it is a lot of hard work.

Hope it all works out for you. 

Jon


----------



## Amanda102 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hannah was offered the omnipod which has been a godsend. She wears the little pump/insulin reservoir stuck to her arm, leg, stomach or back and this is operated via a wireless PDM (looks a bit like a mobile phone). She can wear the pod all the time, including swimming, in the shower or doing sport and simply changes it every 3 days which is a very simple procedure. You can check it out at www.myomnipod.com. I know they have been recently approved for use in the UK, but I don't know if every health is offering them. Good luck!


----------

